# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring Black Out Dreams

## QuietWhun

From time to time I have a recurring dream where I am either driving, or doing something else, and suddenly my vision gets blurry and it feels like my eyes are about to close, as if I'm falling asleep. 

A couple times I had this happen in a dream while I'm driving. And I'm fighting to stay awake, but my vision goes black. Usually I wake myself up as everything goes black. Does anyone have any ideas what this may mean, or is it stress related?

----------


## Oreo

I think everything turning blurry and your vision fading to black usually means your dream is just losing its stability. Refer to the Dream Stabilization and Clarity Tutorial. Although this tutorial is intended for lucid dreaming, you might be able to learn more about stability from it. Because it is a recurring dream though, it could have something to do with your waking life. Think of any changes in your waking life that might have happened before you started having these dreams. I'm not an expert, but I hope this at least helps a little.  :smiley:

----------


## QuietWhun

Thanks oreoboy, I think I will review that link, and start keeping track of the dreams to see what else I can come up with.

----------

